# Gaggia classic baskets



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi

I've just bought a gaggia classic from amazon.

After struggling with the new style pressurised baskets I got googling & found this forum!

I have to grind very course to get any flow, is this a characteristic of the pinhole basket?

Should I order the old style basket?

Regards

Dave


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Dave and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Yes, an old style basket is highly recommended

The pressurised baskets currently being shipped are causing issues that you may be experiencing (such as restricted flow or spray in all directions)

Let us know if you need any links for suppliers

Happydonkey and CoffeeHit are the 2 places I would look first though


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Whats the new basket designed for? I take it that it helps produce a "crema" with the "for all coffee makers" type ground coffee that is readily available?

Lee


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

beanhound said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just bought a gaggia classic from amazon.
> 
> ...


In my experience you will waste lots of coffee trying to get a good shot with the pressurized basket, and if you lose the brown plastic bit it sprays coffee up the walls !

Do yourself a favour and bin the brown plastic thing, give the pressurized basket to your local scrap man and order a regular basket from Happy Donkey or wherever and you wont look back ! Well...... that is unless you reply to a post about pressurized baskets........ see Messy spitting Gaggia thread.....


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I am now sorted thanks to happy donkey who have sold me the correct baskets.

I think I'll take the advice & bin the pressurised baskets.


----------



## captainpk (Oct 12, 2010)

I have just received my Classic from Amazon. All seems well and yes they have the pressurised baskets but what I am not sure about is a bit of plastic that was in the box that I can not find a home for.

It is like a rectangular hexagon with raised slots that look like they should fit in some where! Any ideas? About 5-6 inches long and about three inches high!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Any chance of a picture?


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

captainpk said:


> I have just received my Classic from Amazon. All seems well and yes they have the pressurised baskets but what I am not sure about is a bit of plastic that was in the box that I can not find a home for.
> 
> It is like a rectangular hexagon with raised slots that look like they should fit in some where! Any ideas? About 5-6 inches long and about three inches high!


That sits in the drip tray, under the stainless mesh.


----------



## captainpk (Oct 12, 2010)

cool - thank you.


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

What is that hexagon for in the drip tray? I found it just got messy so don't use it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Meant to be a splash guard from the overflow pipe (diverting the water along instead of into the tray and out again)

Next to useless though (like the plastic tamper supplied)

I always remove and everyone I know does too.


----------



## KRW (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah, thanks, that makes sense, I think. Still, no need for it.

I wouldn't be binning the pressurized basket things, though, hang on to 'em as I've a feeling they're going to come in handy when I decide to have a go at backflushing - it looks easy to convert them into blind baskets?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I kept my splash guard, as I see no reason not to have it.


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

ChiarasDad said:


> I kept my splash guard, as I see no reason not to have it.


Took mine out, it seems to serve no purpose, just something else to wash!


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

KRW said:


> Ah, thanks, that makes sense, I think. Still, no need for it.
> 
> I wouldn't be binning the pressurized basket things, though, hang on to 'em as I've a feeling they're going to come in handy when I decide to have a go at backflushing - it looks easy to convert them into blind baskets?


I just bought a blank basket with my normal basket. Suppose you could block the holes to make your own blank.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Blind baskets are less than £3 and the rubber backflushing discs are less than a £1 (these sit in a normal basket)


----------

